# Offering receipts



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm in the fortunate position where a number of my coffees on the road a reimbursed each month but I often find that I am several receipts shorts for my expenses, where I have had my mind on other things and have forgotten to ask for a receipt when one has not been handed to me with my change.

Do you routinely hand out a receipt or pro-actively offer your client the chance to have one?

Or, do you only prepare these when asked


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Our till stopped giving receipts a bit before I started working there. Dunno why, just stopped one day. Now we just handwrite them for people who ask.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I thought back to this thread a few times over the past few days when I have been travelling up and down the country and had to prompt all but 2 cafe staff members.

Some companies are very particular about reimbursing hand written receipts, unless on some form of letterhead or accompanied by a business card or stamp, and mine is no exception, so when one cafe refused to give a receipt on letterhead or the back of their card they got a shitty look from me. This prompted them to write out the receipt in the way they should have done so in the first place.

Sadly (for them) I won't be reviewing this cafe...due to service issues


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

So is it annoying for you not to get asked.

At Coffee Aroma, we will happily print a receipt, but not ask. I don't like firing too many questions at customers, as it can be quite offputting.. what's your opinion on this Glenn?

Chris


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

We do the same. I sometimes feel like I'm already interrogating the customer, "milk and sugar?", "cream and marshmellows?", "chocolate or cinnamon?". If the customer asks for a receipt though we're happy to write one out (with letterhead...or sticker to be more accurate...).


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

For a business person in the company of others or who is ordering multiple drinks I would routinely offer a receipt.

Between the hours of 0930-1600 (give or take a little) I would offer this as well.

Over lunch-times I would almost certainly offer a receipt.

During commuting times it would be discretionary as these may be people buying for their own consumption in their own time.

However, it does depend on your clientele and area you operate in whether this is required or not.


----------



## adamfahn (Aug 8, 2008)

Normally a waste of paper to print it for all. Any yes if the person is really that bothered I would have thought they would ask for one.

Surely you should still review the coffee shop, just be honest in the review about what did and did not like?


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

I would have to agree that printing a receipt for every customer is often unwanted and a waste.

Though upon the customers request for a receipt - the after sales receipt button on the till comes in quite handy.[/color]


----------

